# Question about Keldeo...



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 21, 2012)

I know there is a new forme for Keldeo. Based upon research, it only takes knowing the move to change forme. I have an Action Replay (please don't flame, I lack time since I am in college and I cannot go to the US event distribution). 

This is the question...I know there is a TM 44 modifier code, and I plan to teach my Keldeo Secret Sword this way. When I trade it to White 2, will it change forme? Please answer as soon as possible.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 21, 2012)

Um, I think it will stay so long as it knows the move. Well, it's as much as I remember from the internet. I haven't imported the games myself.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 21, 2012)

That's a good question! I'm guessing it depends on how the game reads your gamesharked Keldeo; event Pokemon tend to have special markers on them to prevent fraud. For example, the Event Keldeo has a just has a Wishing Ribbon and hasn't learned  Secret Sword, which is tutored to it by the rest of the quartet in BW2. So I'm assuming to get  its Resolution forme you need just the Wishing Ribbon and the rest of the  Mustedeers will teach it Secret Sword once transferred. Once you do that, it should change formes. For reference, this is what the Gamestop Keldeo looks like! I'm assuming since the Japanese Keldeo has a different OT and ID, it's only the Wishing Ribbon that makes a difference, but haven't tried it myself, though, so it's just speculation on my part.  Hope this helps some! :D


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmm...I did a little bit more research after you two's comments...I didn't quite word this right. I sort of wanted to change the ID and OT and stuff to give it my name and stuff. I don't know why, but I get weird when the OT isn't mine...I apologize for saying half of the story. I COULD go to GameStop and get it, but the fact that the OT is different than mine unsettled me. There is no excuse for lying and I'm sorry for that. My sincerest apologies to you two...

However, you two helped me in the research. I think that the event is triggered by fateful encounter. I found no codes on fateful encounter, so that means that Nintendo knows that is a key link. So, I plan on getting the event Keldeo and then using the OT change code. Your take on this theory and plan?


----------



## Spoon (Aug 22, 2012)

No worries about lying! Thanks for owning up to it! :D 

Ohhh! I forgot about the fateful encounter, but yeah that'd be good to have! 

 Your best bet seems to be your plan; getting the event Keldeo and then changing OT and ID! But don't forget about your Secret ID, either; if you're planning on changing nicknames or such! So, yeah, regardless of how you obtain your Keldeo; it'll probably need both a Wishing Ribbon and a fateful encounter marker to  change forme. Or at least one of those two! The Wishing Ribbon might be to prevent Keldeo being traded via GTS.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 22, 2012)

No probs. =]

Anyway,  my theory is if you can transfer Challenge and Assist mode between the games, why not Keldeo as well? You may need the TM and the Muskedeers again. And I know what Keldeo's other form is btw. Resolute, if I recall correctly.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 22, 2012)

No.  The Keldeo from the event is event exclusive, and I believe you can only trigger the event using that particular Keldeo.  Unless you find a specific cheat for that event, your AR Keldeo won't work.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 22, 2012)

Could I change the OT using a code and the event would work?


----------



## Superbird (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't think OT is the thing that matters.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 24, 2012)

:D.  Enough of this whole debacle...Where will Keldeo place in the tiers?

I can't call this...Secret Sword is a perfect counter against Chansey and Blissey, but its movepool is rather lacking (it can't learn Ice Beam? WTF!?). Considering that the fast Psychic-types would have a definite advantage, I'd say at least UU.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 24, 2012)

Okay, here's the cheese.

Keldeo can only change to its Resolute Forme IF tutored by the Musketeers.  Whether it knows the move is regardless.  At least, I think.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 25, 2012)

bulbapedia said:
			
		

> While it is not known to evolve into or from any Pokémon, it has a second form, which is activated by triggering an event in the Oath Woods, where Cobalion, Virizion, and Terrakion teach it Secret Sword, and it changes its form permanently as long as it knows Secret Sword. Its original form, Ordinary Form, will then become Resolute Form.


So yeah, Mohacastle, you're right.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 25, 2012)

SapphSabre777 said:


> :D.  Enough of this whole debacle...Where will Keldeo place in the tiers?
> 
> I can't call this...Secret Sword is a perfect counter against Chansey and Blissey, but its movepool is rather lacking (it can't learn Ice Beam? WTF!?). Considering that the fast Psychic-types would have a definite advantage, I'd say at least UU.


Water/Fighting is pretty amazing dual-STAB coverage and you'd probably want to use HP Ghost over Ice Beam anyway because of Jellicent. I'm pretty confident Keldeo will give Starmie stiff competition in OU, though Starmie does have Rapid Spin on it and frankly Keldeo's ability is garbage.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Sep 25, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> Water/Fighting is pretty amazing dual-STAB coverage and you'd probably want to use HP Ghost over Ice Beam anyway because of Jellicent.


Err...did you mean HP Ice? Nintendo trolled poor Keldeo and because of it, it cannot learn Ice Beam.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 25, 2012)

SapphSabre777 said:


> Err...did you mean HP Ice? Nintendo trolled poor Keldeo and because of it, it cannot learn Ice Beam.


... nnno, I did not mean HP Ice. I meant HP Ghost. What is HP Ice going to do to Jellicent? Keldeo does not _need_ Ice Beam. Yeah, it'd be nice to have as an option, sure, but HP Ghost is going to be better for you in standard play.


----------

